# My first upload to Thingverse



## zadiac (25/7/16)

I couldn't find a 3 x 18650 battery storage holder for my Rolo DNA 200, so I decided to design one myself. I registered on Thingverse.com and uploaded my design there to share with all vapers.

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1689008/#files







I haven't printed it yet as the power is very unstable here today (small town and wind is blowing very hard), but will print and post here when it's done.

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11 | Creative 1


----------



## Lushen (25/7/16)

When are you making your first printed mod?


----------



## zadiac (25/7/16)

Lushen said:


> When are you making your first printed mod?



Still busy designing it. It will be a 3 battery squonker with a DNA 200 chip (or the SX450 chip if I can find one at some point.) It's a bit difficult because I work on it a little bit at a time when I have some. Will prob take another few weeks before I can begin test printing.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vape Starter (25/7/16)

Well done, you can see why vaping is also a hobby!


----------



## Lushen (25/7/16)

zadiac said:


> Still busy designing it. It will be a 3 battery squonker with a DNA 200 chip (or the SX450 chip if I can find one at some point.) It's a bit difficult because I work on it a little bit at a time when I have some. Will prob take another few weeks before I can begin test printing.


 
If you ever design a single battery or dual battery mod, I will be your first customer


----------



## skola (25/7/16)

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/coil-master-rubber-case-black-3-slot-bay-846?category=78

something you may be interested in...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (25/7/16)

I like this one ....... has simple magnetic cap.
https://www.vaped3d.com/collections/battery-cases/products/3-bay-18650-case


----------



## Silver (25/7/16)

That is amazing @zadiac 
Looks so cool!
Well done and hope the printing goes well

As for the mod, am holding thumbs!


----------



## zadiac (25/7/16)

skola said:


> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/coil-master-rubber-case-black-3-slot-bay-846?category=78
> 
> something you may be interested in...



I don't like those rubber/silicone ones.




KZOR said:


> I like this one ....... has simple magnetic cap.
> https://www.vaped3d.com/collections/battery-cases/products/3-bay-18650-case



Mine looks better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (25/7/16)

Oh wow! It's already been downloaded 33 times!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

